# Hello from Colorado



## dohm (Nov 14, 2017)

I have been passively reading the VI Control forum for several years. I suppose my first dream was to be a film composer, but I followed my second dream and became a scientist/engineer instead. Today I am the founder and CEO of a tech company and I spend my free time (wish there was more) creating music. I have also played keys in several rock/funk/jam bands over the past decade. I suppose music is a second job since I do create some revenue from my music. However, I realize there are pros at a much higher level on this forum. 

I continue to learn a lot from all the composers and musicians on this forum that are so much better than me. It would be great to contribute where I can.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 14, 2017)

Welcome Dohm and its good to see that at least one dream was followed and who knows what the future might bring regarding the music. Nice that there is some revenue and enjoy your stay here!


----------



## dohm (Nov 14, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Welcome Dohm and its good to see that at least one dream was followed and who knows what the future might bring regarding the music. Nice that there is some revenue and enjoy your stay here!



Thank you! I just put on my headphones and started playing your Oceanic tracks. Love the theme and music!


----------



## Jaap (Nov 14, 2017)

dohm said:


> Thank you! I just put on my headphones and started playing your Oceanic tracks. Love the theme and music!



Oh nice! Thank you


----------



## Iskra (Nov 14, 2017)

Welcome Dohm!

You'll enjoy here


----------



## dohm (Nov 15, 2017)

Thank you Iskra!


----------

